# What an awesome gift from my wife!



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Some people have met my wife in the Vherfs a couple of times already. They all know how much I love her and how lucky I am  Her Mom just recently got re-married and while they were at the wedding doing their family photos my beautiful wife decided to do something nice for me as well. This is just one of the images that she put in a picture frame for my man cave. What a beauty!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

very nice! you have a beautiful wife. good thing cause then your kids will have a chance at good looks! :smile:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I love it! That was a very thoughtful gift. You are a lucky man.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!

Now, I would like one of her scantily clad and rolling a cigar on her thigh please :bolt:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very Nice brad, and very beautiful wife....


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice, you are a luck man to have her for a wife, welcome to the lucky man club Brad!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

nice. for a second i thought her tattoo was the Viaje symbol lol


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> nice. for a second i thought her tattoo was the Viaje symbol lol


I wish!!!  Thats my favorite cigar company!

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Lucky man you are! What a gorgeous photo!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful. What a great gift. Wishing you two, long life and happiness. :dance:


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

You are one lucky chap. Great pic for your man cave.


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Great pic, good thought, perfect man cave picture


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

good stuff man


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

*save* *set as background picture*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Classy looking lady your a lucky man!
I gotta ask does she really like / smoke cigars?
You see i have been married twice they both hated it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Extremely immature meme to follow.... wait for it.....










(Fantastic looking woman you have, great pick too.)


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tony she actually let me have a man cave where I can smoke indoors and yes she has smoked a couple coffee flavored cigars when we go to the cigar lounge. I am one lucky SOB


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang Brad
It had to be an arranged marriage she is just way to beautiful for you bro, Yes please tell her I said that  and That Elvis say's hi 

BTW how was that shark brother mine was pretty good!

You are a lucky man my friend!

Dave


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

What a tasteful pose by a drop-dead gorgeous Lady!

Congratulations Brad! :high5:


----------



## Drifter29 (May 4, 2012)

WOW!! Awesome gift! Congrats you lucky man!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

great gift


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

skfr518 said:


> Tony she actually let me have a man cave where I can smoke indoors and yes she has smoked a couple coffee flavored cigars when we go to the cigar lounge. I am one lucky SOB


She's a keeper hold on to her!


----------



## jonson000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello
He guys,
A gift is piece creation the real wedding gift. Normally for the gift, the couple is registered at one or more stores. One of my friends suggested me for Custom Bobbleheads, but still I want to know what kind of gift you guys can suggest me


----------

